# Stealhead fishing in the UP.



## JBMI23 (Nov 11, 2016)

I am headed to Seney after Thanksgiving and am not familiar with the area. I would like to wade in a river or 2 and would love to hookup with a stealhead. Looking for suggestions on a river and general location to try. Was thinking of taking a day trip to the mouth of the Two Hearted. Also wonder if there are stealhead in the Eastern Branch Fox river or any other river within an hour or 2.

I would be greatfull for any advice.

Thanks


----------



## rbarta (Aug 20, 2011)

A big lake Michigan trib to the south of Seney, only about 45 minutes, will have steelhead and some lake run browns. PM if you have any questions


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

X2 on that trib.. the Fox doesn't get steelhead as the fish can't make it past the dam... well, most fish can't, I've seen salmon at the source of the Manistique River.


----------

